# Expat relocating back to Canada - finding a job?



## mphilippe (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello all,
I am new to this forum and I thought to make a post.

I will graduate from a MSc in Economics and Business Administration from a university in Finland. The time has come to consider moving back to Canada, but I have no idea where to start looking.

Would there be any similar experiences of those in the job search process? Did you manage to find work before or after relocating back to Canada?

Ideally, I would find a job in Canada from Finland - i.e. by phone or Skype interviews. Could that be feasible?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Put yourself in the shoes of the employer: you are hiring a graduate with no specific work experience. Would you like to hire one who lives around the corner or one that you can only interview by Skype on limited hours (different time zone), and who has to relocate to Canada once you are offering him the job?... 

Use the connections you have in Canada (family? friends?) to build your network, and try to find out where you make a chance in finding a job. It might not be as bad as in a lot of European countries, but you'll have a lot of competition form people who graduated from a university which the employer already knows and thus knows what to expect from them.


----------



## mphilippe (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello,
thanks for your reply! 

I guess I understand the point. I was just wondering if the job search could be similar to that of someone moving from Halifax to Vancouver.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Even though in distance you can be further away in Canada from east coast to west coast, than from east coast to Europe, psychologically it seems 'closer' because it’s still the same land.

Where do you come from? Where would you like to go to when you come back?


----------

